# Icd-9 question



## sasharea (Jan 4, 2010)

I have noticed in the ICD-9 book that they now have a blue dot next to some codes that means (not first-listed DX) I want to be clear on what this means...Does that mean it must have another DX code as primary? Please help


----------



## renakirk (Jan 4, 2010)

I have 2 different Ingenix ICD-9 books, and neither of them have blue dots?


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 4, 2010)

What publisher do you have.  Generally not first listed allowed means some other code must go first.  If the code is written in italic type then it is a secondary only code and the first listed choices are listed under the code.


----------



## sasharea (Jan 4, 2010)

This is the 2010 ICD-9-CM professional edition from AMA. Examples are codes 294.9 and 293.89


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 4, 2010)

I am not sure then why they have a designation in your book as not a first listed allowed.  Is this the definition of the blue dot in the books nomenclature?  Both codes that you listed while they lack in specificity are not restricted from first listed status.


----------



## sasharea (Jan 4, 2010)

so you are saying that they should be able to be billed as primary?


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 4, 2010)

294.9 should be fine as a first listed, however when I look back at 293.89 it states in condition classifiable elsewhere and if you look under the main 293 category it states to code first the underlying neuro condition.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jan 7, 2010)

*Symbols and Conventions*

I have the same book - Professional edition 2010 ICD-9-CM provided by the AMA ("author" listed as Carol J Buck)

Look at the front of your book *SYMBOLS AND CONVENTIONS*  You'll find a complete guide as to what each of the symbols means. 

There is a wealth of information in the "guidelines" section of these books (some editions have it at the back, some at the front).  Take a little time to review it. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

